# !!!
! 
          ,   ?
      ,      (      )             ,      .
   ,     ,  ,  .

----------


## Tail

36014, . ,
. , 1 


.:  (05322) 7-39-74, 2-59-90
: (05322) 2-58-02.
E-mail: kru@poltava.ukrtel.net

----------


## Gonosuke

> 

       ))  ""  ,   .  
    ...

----------


## sharasha

""     .     . ҳ     . , ,      .       .   , . **:      :         ,    ,   .      , . , ,      ,      .  .  .

----------

0   .       ,       .        .
     ,    ,          .

----------


## sharasha

**,     ,  .      "",   ,  ....

----------


## wwa

> ""     .     .

         .
     - ,   ,      ,     ...  

> 0   .       ,       .        .

   .
     ,       ,     ...

----------

> ,     ,  ,

    ? ", ,     "

----------

> **,     ,  .      "",   ,  ....

   .      " ,  ,       ,  , ".
   ,  -,    ,   .  ,    ,    ,   .       -     ,    ""  "". , -   . , ,        " ". 
       "", , ,       . - .    ,   .   ,     .   

> ,       ,     ...

      -   .       . , , ?      ?        ?      .

----------


## Gonosuke

?    !   .

----------


## MaxShane

!      .    2      2   2    .

----------


## rust

> ?    !   .

     .... .

----------


## Gonosuke

> .... .

  " "()    ... 
  ,  , ** ,   ,     **   ,   ..

----------

> **   ,   ..

     / - .   Rust"  , , .       /.     - .  ,         .  ,  .. ,  ..     ()  .   /    ,      .

----------


## Gonosuke

**,  ,       .  ,    ,  ...  . 
    ,         ,   .      . 
       .  
    ...

----------

-    ,               ,      ,     ,  ,    ,  ,       .       -   ,   ,      . - ,     -   .            N--    .  - .    ,     -    . 
     "  "  .

----------

*Gonosuke*,     . ,  ,   ,   .  ,    ,      ,  ,  .     ,     .   

> N--    .

             ?  .

----------

> ?  .

     ,

----------

**,   ,   . 4 .1      ?   ,      ,        ,      .   

> 4. ϳ      
>      ³    :
>      1)  -        -       
> *  ,      
>  ;*  
> ,      -    
>         ,     
> ()         , 
> '   ; {  1    
> ...

----------


## rasta-koy

*MaxShane*,  ,  ?     .

----------

> ,   ,   . 4 .1      ?   ,      ,        ,      .

   ,     ,           ,   .           .   ,   1000 ,    -   . ,           - 5-6    . 
,   ,     ,    -   ,  -    ,    ,   ,    ----

----------

> !      .    2      2   2    .

    ?
     ?

----------

**,     .       "".  .   - ,    . ..      .   ,  . ,   ( )  ,  ,   . ..   ,    . 
    -  ,  ,   ,       ,  ,   .. .
 -       .         - ,   . ,     ,         .  **,  ,   ,      .

----------

,  
     .
     .
        . 
       .
  ,    .
    .
  !!!!!!

----------


## admin

> ,
>      .
>      .
>        .
>        .
>   ,    .
>     .
>   !!!!!!

  **,       .

----------

> ...

    -    ,  __  .  ,   ,     ?

----------

